# Tug Password Problem



## PStreet1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a problem:  I've forgotten the tug password.  Where can I locate it again since my memory banks have been wiped clean?

Pat


----------



## Luanne (Nov 10, 2005)

Found this in the FAQ:

If you forget your password, you can click on the 'Forgotten Your Password' link on any page that requires you to fill in your password.

This will bring up a page where you should enter your registered email address, and an email will be sent to that address instantly, with instructions for resetting your password.


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks.  It was the one for the reviews that I'd forgotten---however, the senior moment passed, and I've got it now.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2005)

PStreet1 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  It was the one for the reviews that I'd forgotten---however, the senior moment passed, and I've got it now.



Don't get too attached to it - since it's Nov. I suspect we will be getting a new one any day now..
!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 10, 2005)

The place to ask questions about TUG (aside from questions about the bbs itself) is in the TUG General forum, to which I will be moving this thread.  There is a sticky thread at the top of the TUG General forum which addresses this exact question.


----------

